# Storia di un non-tradimento: svolgimento



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

E sono lì che ci penso, davanti allo specchio. E mi guardo, bene, in faccia, da vicino... poi guardo il resto... orrore. Mi ha chiamato, domani si pranza assieme, non in mensa. E io non so che dirgli... avrei dovuto dirgli di no, adesso cosa faccio? Questa è mancanza di allenamento, sono ere geologiche che non faccio più di queste cose: uscire con uno... si parla di un altro secolo, di un altro MILLENNIO. Provo ad immaginare la scena... oddio sono grottesca, la tipica donna di mezz'età, madre di figli grandicelli, la menopausa che incombe... e si va a cercare il giovincello. Che forse ha problemi di vista peraltro. Deve essere presbite, oppure un gerontofilo. La butto in ridere ma davvero... come fa a guardarmi e a trovarmi attraente... non riesco a crederci. E lui invece è così carino... e giovane. Allora, prepariamo il discorso... due ipotesi. La prima : ho accettato di uscire a pranzo ma vorrei mettere in chiaro da subito che per me il nostro rapporto può essere solo di lavoro. Decente, un po' rigida. La seconda... troppo personale, scartata. Il giorno dopo... arriva, andiamo a pranzo. Si parla... di lavoro, di cronaca, di politica. In macchina... si ferma, mi guarda, mi dice... ho capito, ho pensato, non ho mai tradito mia moglie, ho capito che tu non sei il tipo... ma mi piaci, e mi pare di aver capito che anche tu... E mi prende la mano. E io non riesco a parlare, ma non per lui... perchè ho pensato che vorrei che mi vedesse mio marito, poi sono sprofondata nella vergogna per averlo pensato. Così, tremante e davvero patetica, gli dico no e gli racconto con meno parole possibili del perchè invece di sorridere lusingata mi sto per mettere a piangere, anche se cerco di raccontare le cose con ironia. Sono caduta sulla seconda ipotesi, ho detto la verità, non sono riuscita a essere dignitosa: chissà cosa pensa adesso di me, che figura. Invece no, mi chiede... e continua a tenermi la mano, e la cosa non mi dispiace. Il giorno dopo, altro pranzo... un bacio sulla guancia, sfiorarsi di mani... c'è una tensione piacevole, mi tornano alla mente ricordi di tanti anni fa e quello è meno piacevole. Non me la racconto: so che lui mi piace, ma so che non esiterei un attimo se potessi avere un'altra persona al suo posto. E questo non va bene. Poi è sposato... anche se la cosa, onestamente... ha meno importanza. Il momento è sbagliato : uso questa frase che è il massimo della mia diplomazia. Naturalmente non nomino più il lavoro... da non pensarci neanche. Sparisce... ma qualche giorno dopo trovo un bigliettino, sulla scrivania. E' passato, non c'ero, ha lasciato un bigliettino... niente di particolare, un saluto. Ma mi sento a disagio.Il giorno dopo... sorpresa! Il mio amico passa a trovarmi per andare in mensa e ... c'è lui. E naturalmente... appena può mi sfiora. Lo so, roba da gita alle medie, ma... beh, erano belle quelle gite. Poi, mentre mangiavamo il secondo, ha telefonato sua moglie, uno dei due bambini non stava bene. E naturalmente dopo abbiamo parlato solo dei figli, tutti e tre ne abbiamo due.... i miei.... naturalmente... sono i più grandi... i suoi i più piccoli... mooooolto più piccoli. Ho avuto paura che uno di loro cominciasse a tirare fuori le foto... il mio amico le ha. Mi sono immaginata un paio di situazioni... non mi sono piaciute. E Sbri si è avviata all'epilogo della storia.


----------



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

quindi nessuna conclusione?


----------

